# K-Crew 9/29 Lionfish Slaughter



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Well.... me, Firefish, Devildog, & K-man got out today to thin out some Lionfish.... Scott got his 100 to win the tourney in Ft Walton and we got quite a few to add on.... end of day totals..... 150 lionfish, 3 lobster, 10 flounder & 1 black snapper.... enjoy the pic...


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a lot. What do you do with them?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!
you guys slaughtered em way to go!
thats impressive there are some big ones there!:thumbsup:


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Yall need some kind of award for that!!! Great job!!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Toner how did y'all do? we saw Cajun spearit @ Sherman & he got 12 bugs for sure.... I understand these lionfish are to be turned in for the tourney & subsequently donated to University & FWC for study....


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Good job guys!

I was happy with my 7 today.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Geeze, great job! Hope yall wipe them invasive things out!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome! Kill it, Kill it with Fire!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern!!!! That's a mess of em!!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Good for you guys... does the meat freeze well. Those little filets would make a great sandwich or a breakfast meat.

Otherwise I'd cut off the spines and make chum/crabtrap bait out of them

Jim


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

That was pretty fun!!!! We had some VERY nice water at Penhall/Penhall II. Only saw 1 shark there, and it wasn't intrested in us or our lionfish.:thumbsup:
Still can't believe there WERE that many lions on ONE reef!!!!!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

jim t said:


> Good for you guys... does the meat freeze well. Those little filets would make a great sandwich or a breakfast meat.
> 
> Otherwise I'd cut off the spines and make chum/crabtrap bait out of them
> 
> Jim


 They freeze just fine.....I cut off the spines,head,guts with shears.....freeze them....cook them up later. They are great breaded and fried.....or pick the meat and make some AWESOME fish cakes!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That is awesome. You really love killing them.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Good Job guys! Get em all!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Scott, can you show us what you put them in?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> Scott, can you show us what you put them in?


 Its a canvas bag with wire hoop closure at the top and some netting at the bottom for drainage. Got it at MBT.
Here is some video I put together for the Emerald Coast Reef Association.....it shows the first lionfish I ever saw here in Pensacola a few years ago.....some footage of me bagging some lions....and some compilation shots of lions on our livebottom reefs.


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

It sure feels good to rid the area of so many in one day!


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

K-man said:


> It sure feels good to rid the area of so many in one day!


That it did! It was a blast to say the least....:thumbup:! Little longer spear, a little more practice and I might be able to help a little more lol! Great day with good friends!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you gotten stung yet?

Jim


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea, at some point you will get stung but it's a little overrated... Maybe people will react differently but we all seem to be alright...Mostly just a little localized stinging.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

jim t said:


> Have you gotten stung yet?
> 
> Jim


 I got stuck a couple of times yesterday.....I think the biggest problems come from actually leaving one of the broken spines in....and having it become infected. Most of the stings are less painful than the jellys we have had to deal with lately.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

no woryz said:


> Toner how did y'all do? we saw Cajun spearit @ Sherman & he got 12 bugs for sure.... I understand these lionfish are to be turned in for the tourney & subsequently donated to University & FWC for study....


Good to see the K-crew again. It seems that everytime we see you guys, we go out and return at the same times. I only got 8 lobster though...thanx for inflating my numbers!!! I can't keep up with the masters though  The wife made a shrimp and lobster spaghetti that was out of this world good!! Hey Carl (Tarzan), how did you prepare the lobster you caught? Oh wait...you didn't catch any.:whistling:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Cajun Spearit said:


> Good to see the K-crew again. It seems that everytime we see you guys, we go out and return at the same times. I only got 8 lobster though...thanx for inflating my numbers!!! I can't keep up with the masters though  The wife made a shrimp and lobster spaghetti that was out of this world good!! Hey Carl (Tarzan), how did you prepare the lobster you caught? Oh wait...you didn't catch any.:whistling:


Uh oh Troys calling Carl out now. That must be why i didnt get a phone call this weekend...You didn't want me finding all the lobsters


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, Firefish is right. Lionfish sticks are a lot worse if you leave a piece of it in there.  otherwise just a minor inconvenience. Of course some people may have a bad reaction...


----------

